# VERY HARD WATER!



## glaser67 (Aug 14, 2006)

I recently bought a test kit and found out that the water in my tank and probably the water from the tap is very hard, what i mean is that it was at maximum on the testing strip scale. i want to know if hard water is an issue with my rbp's, and if so, what treatment are good! salt?

thanks guys!
-lerch


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I also have very hard water. I do nothing and I have no problems. I personally wouldnt do anything, just keep it constant. If you really want to soften the water, add some peat moss in the filters.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

wtf, sorry computer/internet problem.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sorry


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I was reading up on fish farming and they like to add lime to their ponds to increase the hardness because the calcium can be absorbed from the water by the fish and they could utilize it for bone growth and it reduces the amount of energy the fish's body has to expend in regulating their electrolyte balance since there will be a decreased osmotic pressure on the piranhas internal sodium and potassium concentrations. With these two benefits and a good feeding program they get the best growth out of their fish and get their product to market sooner.


----------



## glaser67 (Aug 14, 2006)

oh


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if your serious you could hook a ro unit up to your sink 
im pretty sure they sofen the water (somebody correct me if im wrong) and you will be drinking better water but the downside is they will cost a couple hundred



shanker said:


> I was reading up on fish farming and they like to add lime to their ponds to increase the hardness because the calcium can be absorbed from the water by the fish and they could utilize it for bone growth and it reduces the amount of energy the fish's body has to expend in regulating their electrolyte balance since there will be a decreased osmotic pressure on the piranhas internal sodium and potassium concentrations. With these two benefits and a good feeding program they get the best growth out of their fish and get their product to market sooner.


you mean lime stone right?

ive heard people putting lime stone in their tanks and filters for this but never lime


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

I also have quite hard water, but my fish doesn't seem to mind it too much.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unless you plan on breeding piranha I would not worry about the hard water. If you really wish to have softer water in the aquarium in your case I would change out the substrate/gravel and replace it with peat plates. If you find that your tap water is softer than the tank's than it's your grave or some sort of decor that is the cause.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

A quick cheap fix is you could add a couple pieces of driftwood, it will soften your water over time


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

i use epsom salt its cheap and i find it works well
1teaspoon per 4 gall should be fine 
i was told to do 2tbs per gallon but theres really no need 
f u add it once a month after water chage u should be all good 
depending how bad the situation is


----------

